# Shellhawk, The Mistress of Mayhem in the news



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Congrats to Hauntcast's own Shelley! Check out the article.

http://folsomtelegraph.com/detail/161155.html


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Great article. You go, Shelley!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Congrats, M of M!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great article Shelly, Congrats!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Woot, Shellhawk! Great article!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh that is super cool, Shell - you are a ROCK STAR babe! **applause**


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome article Shelley! Congrats! It's nice to see a great haunter get some positive exposure. And while I'm at it, great job on your Hauntcast segment. It's nice to see a woman who can hold her own in a show filled with chauvinistic men spewing raunchy, inappropriate jokes...that I..um...really enjoy a listening to.


----------

